# Milwaukee screwdrivers?



## Kyfeller95 (Jun 10, 2013)

So I'm looking into buying a 8 piece set of Milwaukee screwdrivers and was wondering if anyone could explain the difference between the regular set and the set with "square drive" and if the "square drive" set was worth the extra ten bucks. thanks.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Kyfeller95 said:


> So I'm looking into buying a 8 piece set of Milwaukee screwdrivers and was wondering if anyone could explain the difference between the regular set and the set with "square drive" and if the "square drive" set was worth the extra ten bucks. thanks.


Get the square, you will.need a #2 square tip for panels and breakers


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I could be wrong, but doesn't it mean the shafts are not round, they are square?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought a set of them and they ended up in the spare tools box. I didn't like them at all.


----------



## Kyfeller95 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah It looked like they came with all the same screwdrivers, I just didnt understand what the square drive was and do y'all think the square shaft is worth ten bucks?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh square shaft not square tip. Sorry ignore me. I prefer the square shaft on my Kleins but hey it's preference.


----------



## Kyfeller95 (Jun 10, 2013)

All I know is I'm sick of my Kobalt set, I'm probably gonna go with the square drive just because hey it's only 10$ and it's something different than what I got so ill give it a try


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Kyfeller95 said:


> All I know is I'm sick of my Kobalt set, I'm probably gonna go with the square drive just because hey it's only 10$ and it's something different than what I got so ill give it a try


Try them. Couldn't hurt. They may end up being your favorite set.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

$10 for an entire set of screw drivers??

That's wild.. I might even switch at those prices.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not absolutely certian, but i believe sqaure drive and square shaft mean two different things!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I did what anyone with the internet should do and googled it.
















I still have no idea.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't do it they blow. Really weak tips.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

> A *screw drive* is the system used to turn a screw.[1][2] At a minimum, it is a feature on the screw that allows for it to be turned. Usually it also involves a mating tool, such as a screwdriver, that is used to turn it.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives

Wasn`t that hard to figure out lol.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Kyfeller95 said:


> So I'm looking into buying a 8 piece set of Milwaukee screwdrivers and was wondering if anyone could explain the difference between the regular set and the set with "square drive" and if the "square drive" set was worth the extra ten bucks. thanks.


If this Milwaukee 8 piece set was manufactured in China, then its a good bet that the set you mentioned with the Robertson tips is, also.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

WERA drivers. Man they are nice and grab the screw (laser tips). Pictured are the insulated ones, the non insulated are cheaper. Expensive but if you don't loose them...

At a tool store near you.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

daveEM said:


> WERA drivers. Man they are nice and grab the screw (laser tips). Pictured are the insulated ones, the non insulated are cheaper. Expensive but if you don't loose them...
> 
> At a tool store near you.





Chads has that 7 piece set (the WE006480) for $50.



.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know how others feel about it but I don't care for the packaged sets of screwdrivers. For someone who just wants a set they're fine but you'll find only a few used very often in our trade. You can go to Chads or Amazon if you don't wanna pay $10 bucks in shipping and don't mind a longer wait where you can buy the drivers you know you can use individually in the lengths and sizes you choose. They both carry a large selection of the top brands with prices averaging around $8 bucks unless you need the larger sizes. In my opinion Wera is the way to go. The sets really don't save you much if any money anyway.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sburton224 said:


> I don't know how others feel about it but I don't care for the packaged sets of screwdrivers. For someone who just wants a set they're fine but you'll find only a few used very often in our trade. You can go to Chads or Amazon if you don't wanna pay $10 bucks in shipping and don't mind a longer wait where you can buy the drivers you know you can use individually in the lengths and sizes you choose. They both carry a large selection of the top brands with prices averaging around $8 bucks unless you need the larger sizes. In my opinion Wera is the way to go. The sets really don't save you much if any money anyway.


Yeah, I regret buying the packaged sets now. I bought the insulated set and a non-insulated (green/black handle) set. I only ever use the #1 and #2 insulated square drives, one of the regular straight blades for plating out, and the bigger straight blade sometimes. I used to use the #2 phillips regular, but wore out the laser cut tip so it doesn't bite any better than my Klein now, and doesn't fit in my tool pouch. I'll probably start using the insulated #2 phillips just for funsies. What p*sses me off though is that Siemens AFCI breakers chew the f*ck out of the insulation on my #2 square drive.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> What p*sses me off though is that Siemens AFCI breakers chew the f*ck out of the insulation on my #2 square drive.



Have you tried any of the "slim" insulated drivers? I don't think WERA offers any square drives in the slim design but here is one from Wiha.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

quit often the sets are cheaper than buying just the ones you want or need, so buy the set and give the rest to an apprentice, or a com. col.:thumbup:


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

I get a new set of Wihas about every two years. The six drivers in the set they sell at Sears and Grainger are useful to me. Aside from being great tools, they each have a different sized handle, so I can tell by feel which driver I'm grabbing out of my tool pouch. Brilliant. 

I also keep one small straight driver from a previous set that I ground down for using on those damn Ambiance splicers. Who does their engineering?!?


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

papaotis said:


> quit often the sets are cheaper than buying just the ones you want or need, :


The VDE set pictured 8 posts back sells for $37.57 on Amazon, if you bought the same 6 individually it would cost $41 bucks. You save $3.50 and get a 2.5, 3.5, 4.0, and 5.5 slotted with a #1 and #2 Phillips. In the electrical trade, honestly how many of those are you going to use? Two maybe three on a regular basis.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sburton224 said:


> Have you tried any of the "slim" insulated drivers? I don't think WERA offers any square drives in the slim design but here is one from Wiha.


No, I haven't seen those. Another thing added to my wishlist on Amazon, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> The VDE set pictured 8 posts back sells for $37.57 on Amazon, if you bought the same 6 individually it would cost $41 bucks. You save $3.50 and get a 2.5, 3.5, 4.0, and 5.5 slotted with a #1 and #2 Phillips. In the electrical trade, honestly how many of those are you going to use? Two maybe three on a regular basis.




This Wera set that sells on Amazon for $37.57 is the 6 piece Wera 006145.

Chads has that set for *$32*.


BTW In the VDE set pictured 9 posts back, I count 7 pieces...and a voltage tester.



.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyway, my point is the typical packaged set has drivers that aren't necessarily utilized in the field. To each their own.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Chad's Website*

Really sucks.


----------

